# 4.5 lb pork loin



## uhmgood (May 11, 2011)

picked up a 4.5 loin  , i want to smoke it at about 240 smoker temp . till 140 internal temp then rest in foil . i'm thinking about 3ish hours . any thoughts ? thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)

To be safe you should take the pork loin to 160-165 IT. You can pull it off at 155 & wrap it in foil  to rest until it gets to 165 then slice it. Keep a probe in it while it rests, it will probably take about 1/2 hour to climb 10 degrees on the counter.


----------



## uhmgood (May 11, 2011)

hi smokinAl , i have to say i really enjoy reading your posts , i've used your suggestions over and over again and there spot on . however , in this case i don't think you have to go to 165 to "be safe " in the last 5 or 10 years more and more of the finest chefs in the world reccomend lesser temps , i think the threat of " trickenosis "  ( i know its not spelled right , but you know what i mean ) is pretty much gone . when i do a tenderloin on the grill i always do it to 140 , it comes out perfect , moist and juicy . thanks for your input , i really appreciate it


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

You are right about the worm. It is killed at 140-145. However the USDA guidelines for safe eating say all pork must be cooked to 160 IT. If you look on the package the tenderloin comes in I'm sure it will tell you to cook to 160.


----------



## flash (May 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> You are right about the worm. It is killed at 140-145. However the USDA guidelines for safe eating say all pork must be cooked to 160 IT. If you look on the package the tenderloin comes in I'm sure it will tell you to cook to 160.




 This is true, however, all my loins come off the Smoker at 150º and are then wrapped in foil for an hour.
Tenderloins come off the grill at 145º and are then wrapped.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Flash said:


> This is true, however, all my loins come off the Smoker at 150º and are then wrapped in foil for an hour.
> Tenderloins come off the grill at 145º and are then wrapped.


I agree with you flash. I do the same thing, if you put a probe in the loin you will see it comes up to 160 in the foil while it rests for that hour, but I think it would be a disservice to the forum to encourage people to only smoke their pork to 145. What if they don't foil it? I think it's safe to say that you should always go by the USDA guidelines & if you don't you do so at your own risk.


----------



## flash (May 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree with you flash. I do the same thing, if you put a probe in the loin you will see it comes up to 160 in the foil while it rests for that hour, but I think it would be a disservice to the forum to encourage people to only smoke their pork to 145. What if they don't foil it? I think it's safe to say that you should always go by the USDA guidelines & if you don't you do so at your own risk.


 True, but the worm has pretty much been taken care of. I know there have been times that we did not wait an hour and went with 30 minutes and have seen no problems. Personally, I have never put a temp probe into the loins onced wrapped, so have no idea what the temps are when sliced.


----------

